# Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht



## eike (4. April 2008)

Hallo suche noch Mitfahrer zum Riff am 29.4-30.4.08 mit der Ms Arctic Janus,24 Std.Wracktour


----------



## Usch (4. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo!

Gib doch mal bitte paar nähere Infos (Fahrtzeit, Preis).
Wäre schon interessiert, Urlaub hab ich und wollte eigentlich zwei Tage an die Ostsee.
Aber das wäre ja ne nette Alternative#6

Schönen Gruß Alexander


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Moin,

Gib mal ein paar Daten,diese beiden Tage fallen genau auf meine freien Tage


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

So,ich bin dabei.Habe eben mit Peter telefoniert und meinen Platz gesichert.

Wir brauchen aber wohl noch 3 Leute die mitkommen wollen,denn erst ab 8P. wird gefahren.


----------



## flupp (8. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo
Also ich wäre vorsichtig mit Arctic Janus;+. Ich komme gerade von Hirtshals , war 4 Tage mit der Orca 1 drausen . (Und habe ca 40 Kilo Fillet in meiner Gefriertruhe  super Tour:vik
 Auf meine Frage , wo denn die Arctic Janus liege auf der ich letztes Jahr war sagte mir der Kapitän der Orca 1 die  Arctic Janus hätte keine Papiere mehr für den Liegeplatz im Hafen Hirtshals bekommen und mußte diesen verlassen.  Die Krönung : Kurz vor meiner Tour Anfang April wäre eine Gruppe Angler oben gewesen auf der Arctic Janus gebucht aber im Hafen keine Arctic Janus gefunden#q. Die sind dann Tagestouren mit der  MS Fyrholm gefahren.  Sorry ich will jetzt nicht schwarzmalen würde aber auf jeden Fall mal im Hafen Hirtshals anrufen.
Super wäre eine Stellungnahme vom Team der Arctic Janus.  Ist ja auch ein Boardi drunter.

Gruß Flupp


----------



## Reisender (8. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*



flupp schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also ich wäre vorsichtig mit Arctic Janus;+. Ich komme gerade von Hirtshals , war 4 Tage mit der Orca 1 drausen . (Und habe ca 40 Kilo Fillet in meiner Gefriertruhe super Tour:vik
> Auf meine Frage , wo denn die Arctic Janus liege auf der ich letztes Jahr war sagte mir der Kapitän der Orca 1 die Arctic Janus hätte keine Papiere mehr für den Liegeplatz im Hafen Hirtshals bekommen und mußte diesen verlassen. Die Krönung : Kurz vor meiner Tour Anfang April wäre eine Gruppe Angler oben gewesen auf der Arctic Janus gebucht aber im Hafen keine Arctic Janus gefunden#q. Die sind dann Tagestouren mit der MS Fyrholm gefahren. Sorry ich will jetzt nicht schwarzmalen würde aber auf jeden Fall mal im Hafen Hirtshals anrufen.
> Super wäre eine Stellungnahme vom Team der Arctic Janus. Ist ja auch ein Boardi drunter.
> ...


 

Hey Fluppe,

Schau doch mal nach wo oder was mit dem ist !!

Hören und sagen sind immer zweifelhaft und nichts sagend !!

Schreiben kann jeder nur Wissen möchten wir es alle.......|wavey:|wavey:

Also los und suchen anrufen infos holen.....#h


----------



## flupp (8. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo Reisender

Also der erwähnte Boardi ist  "Acipenser " und der macht nach seinen eigenen Aussagen im Tröd  " Arctic Janus " von Freiberger die Buchungen und Reservierungen der A. J. . 

Klar Du hast recht mit  " hören und sagen "  , aber das die Janus trotz auf der Website angebotener Touren nicht im Hafen lag habe ich gesehen.  

Nichts würde mich mehr freuen , als das jemand meine Bedenken als Missverständniss oder Fehlinformation glaubhaft ausräumt denn die Arctic Janus ist ein  klasse Schiff,

Gruß Flupp


----------



## Pikepauly (8. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Bitte nicht lachen!

Was braucht man da für Gerät?? 
30 Lbs.???

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Reisender (8. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*



flupp schrieb:


> Hallo Reisender
> 
> Also der erwähnte Boardi ist "Acipenser " und der macht nach seinen eigenen Aussagen im Tröd " Arctic Janus " von Freiberger die Buchungen und Reservierungen der A. J. .
> 
> ...


 



Ich kann und werde Morgen mal anrufen wo das Schiff ist und was los war !! Ich glaube auch noch die Kapi Nummer zu haben !!

Nun ja, schauen wir mal .........

Denn das Schiff wird auch mal kurz vorher von anderen Leuten Gescharter.....soll keine Entschuldigung sein zu dem was los war !!

Aber danke für dein Post flupp ...........


----------



## flupp (8. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo Pikepauli

Das benötigte  Gerät ist extrem vom Wetter und dem Ziel Deiner Tour abhängig. Ich habe am Samstag bei 35 Meter Tiefe einen 600 Gramm Pilk nicht gerade runter gekriegt und am Samstag im gleichen Gebiet mit max. 100 Gramm gefischt. Wenn ihr Wracks anfahrt sieht das nochmal  anders aus. Im großen und ganzen dürften 30 lbs  und evt. noch eine  leichtere  Rute eine gute Wahl sein. 
Am besten noch mal beim Skipper anrufen und (oder)die Suchfunktion quälen

Gruß Flupp


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

@flupp,
frag lieber Direkt bei Asp Tours(Arctic Janus) nach was da los war,denn wird oft etwas von dem Capt. in Schuss gebracht,er legt sehr viel Wert auf ein ordentliches und sauberes Schiff.Und am lehrlich,von all den Kuttern die aus Hirthals auslaufen,ist es das gepflegteste.
Ist halt viel Werftzeit,würd ich sagen,die da zusammen kommt.Es gibt überall Neider,so auch bestimmt bei den dänischen Kapitänen.


@pauly,
meine 30Lbs Rute kommt auf jeden fall mit,sowie eine Pilke bis 300gr, und meine Powermesh
Und lachen tue ich auch nicht


----------



## Reisender (8. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Bitte nicht lachen!
> 
> Was braucht man da für Gerät??
> 30 Lbs.???
> ...


 

Was hast du den so in dein Säckel ????

30 Lbs...ist schon womit du fischen kannst !!

Es kommt aber auch immer auf den Fänger an Paul.....|wavey:


----------



## eike (9. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Also die Touren finden alle statt die angeboten werden habe noch gestern mit Herrn Franzen telefoniert,also am 29.4-30.4.08,die 24.Std.-Tour sind noch Plätze frei und es gibt ja wohl kein besseres Schiff als die Janus..hier noch meine Tel.Nr. falls noch jemand mit will 058626439 oder 01755934867.....Gruss Eike


----------



## Acipenser (9. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Ich bin gerade auf diesen Trööt aufmerksam gemacht worden und möchte hiermit das gewünschte und notwendige Statement aus dem Umfeld der AJ abgeben. Nochmals in aller Deutlichkeit: ich bin nicht die Arctic Tours, sondern administriere seit dem 1.1.08 für Wolfgang Smolka die Buchungen.

Aussagen wie: "da gewesen, aber keine AJ im Hafen gefunden" implizieren, dass keinerlei Kommunikation mit dem gebuchten Angler stattfindet und Wolfgang Smolka einfach aus Lust und Laune heraus den gebuchten Touren fernbleibt und die Angler versetzt. Mitnichten! Es bedroht die Existenz eines Unternehmens, wenn es Kosten hat ohne Einnahmen dagegen. Ebenso existentiell wichtig ist es, sich seinen Ruf zu erhalten bzw. Kratzer an demselben auch wieder auszubügeln.

  Folgende Situation hatten wir zum Saisonstart: Wolfgang hat sich seit mehreren Monaten vergeblich bemüht, in Dänemark einen Werftplatz zu bekommen, damit er die notwendigen Abnahmen der dänischen Seeschiffahrtsbehörde machen lassen kann (Radio, Safety, Unterwasser-Inspektion). Für jedes kommt ein eigener Inspektor, so hat man eine Menge Leute an Bord und muß das terminlich abstimmen und die Jungs fahren nicht nach Deutschland, um sich das Schiff anzuschauen.
  Nachdem das so nicht klappte, hat er wenigstens auf den letzten Drücker Radio und Safety machen lassen können; mit dem Ergebnis, dass einige Kleinigkeiten bemängelt wurden und Wolfgang keine Fahrerlaubnis bekam. Termine zur Nachinspektion wurden zwar kurzfristig angesetzt, es hat aber dazu geführt, dass die ersten beiden Touren abgesagt werden mußten. Eine davon wurde verschoben (mit einem zusätzlichen Angelltag als Ersatz für deren Streß und als Dankeschön für das Verständnis), bei der anderen haben wir noch keine Lösung. Ihr habt keine Vorstellung, wie leid es Wolfgang tut, wenn er guten und lieben Stammkunden absagen muß. Das geht nicht nur an den Geldbeutel, sondern auch ans Herz.
  Fahrerlaubnis ist wieder vorhanden und einen Werfttermin gibt es nun auch für Ende Mai.

  Nach dem Katastrophenjahr 2007 ist es wirklich kurz vor knapp und Wolfgang ist darauf angewiesen, dass auch weiterhin die Angler ihm das Vertrauen schenken, aber auch dass sie für die Buchung auch bezahlen! Wir werden gerade jetzt immer mehr gefragt: „können wir die Restzahlung an Bord leisten?“ Was soll Wolfgang mit (bei Vollcharter) mehreren tausend Euros  an  Bord? Und auch noch um Wochen verspätet. Er hat finanzielle Verpflichtungen, denen er nachkommen muß. So wird eine Situation nur unnötig verschärft.

  Wie auch durch die Kommentare einiger dänischer Skipper gegenüber den Fahrgästen (ich nehme hier und Stand heute ausdrücklich die Orca 1 und Baltic I aus, beide haben sich bisher nicht negativ hervorgehoben). Man muß sich mal überlegen, warum ev. ein Skipper die AJ in der Luft zerreißt. Es sind nicht nur Neider, sondern auch genügende, die sich dass Schiff einverleiben wollen. Die lange Ausfallzeit in 2007 hat wohl darin seine Ursache, Anfang 2008 wurde ein Angriff aus Seeland abgewehrt. 

  Zur Ausrüstung: ich habe eine kräftige 30lbs Rute dabei und eine 30lbs mit weicherem Rückrat um Naturköderangeln, dazu Multis ohne Schnurführung und 20er Geflecht. Eine Spinnrute mit 150-180g Wurfgewicht und alles ist komplett.


----------



## Acipenser (9. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Murphys Law
da der dänische Skipper wegen Krankheit ausgefallen ist und kurzfristig kein Ersatz zu bekommen war, habe ich eben den Teilnehmern der nächsten Tour absagen müssen. Keine Ausrede, der Mann ist wirklich krank und Wolfgang hat sich wirklich um Ersatz bemüht. 
Ein herzliches Dankeschön an meine Gesprächspartner, die die Information ruhig aufgenommen haben. Eine Gruppe hat sich schon mit einem Ausweichermin einverstanden erklärt, bei den anderen beiden hoffe ich es ebenfalls.


----------



## Hechtpeter (9. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Also bei sovielen negativen Berichten über die AJ wäre ich als buchender Angler mehr als unsicher|kopfkrat Was kann jemand, der hunderte Kilometer anreist für schlechtes Wetter oder eine Nichtzulassung des Schiffes durch die Behörden |kopfkrat.

Dass für Mehrtagesfahrten auch Verpflegung gekauft wird ,ist einleuchtend.Als "Riff-erprobter " konnte ich auch feststellen, das fast alle Lebensmittel ausser heissem Kaffee gefrostet wurden ,war offentsichtlich:g:g:g

Angebot und Nachfrage beleben den Markt.Ich persönlich plane demnächst eine Tour auf der Thailand oder der Mille .Keine Ausfahrt, keine Kosten.Oder über Telefon eine Absage der Tour und nicht mal Anfahrtskosten

Wenn der Ruf eines Angelkutters wirklich angekratzt sein sollte, wäre ich als Vermittler oder Eigner daran interessiert, negative Berichte zu minimieren .

Jetzt könnt Ihr mich zerreissen|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

Gruß Peter


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Wer kommt denn jetzt alles mit?
Sind wir schon genug um die Tour zu machen?


----------



## Usch (10. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo!
Ich bin auch auf jeden Fall dabei und hoffe, dass sich noch 2-3 Leute finden.
Hatte mit den anderen bisher gemeldeten Leuten ja schon telefonisch Kontakt und denke, dass es eine sehr spaßige Tour mit netten Leuten und einigen schönen Fischen wird #6

Für mich persönlich wirds ne Premiere am Riff und ich denke, dass es auch für den ein oder anderen ne schöne Gelegenheit wäre sich den vielleicht lange gehegten Wunsch einer solchen Tour zu erfüllen.
Mit etwas Glück fahren wir dann mit einer kleinen Truppe von 8-10 Mann und können uns richtig austoben an Bord.
Falls jemand unsicher ist wegen der negativen Stimmen, ich denke, dass die schiefgelaufenen Sachen sich für uns nur positiv auswirken können. 
Denn was die Janus jetzt gebrauchen kann sind positive Stimmen und ich denke man wird sich den A.... aufreißen, um die Leute der nächsten Fahrten zufrieden zu stellen. 
Und grade dann, wenn so eine Tour und das Schiff vorher noch in einem großen Anglerboard kontrovers diskutiert wurde und ein Feedback zu der Tour an gleicher Stelle zu erwarten ist.
Also, plündert euern Resturlaub, verbratet eure Überstunden!

Bis dann vielleicht am 29.04.2008 auf der Janus#h

Schönen Gruß Alex


----------



## eike (11. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Nach heutigem Telefonat mit Herrn Franzen sollen ab 16.4,08 alle Fahrten statt finden also es sind noch Plätze frei,und ein neuer Skipper ist gefunden es kann also los gehen Gruss Eike


----------



## eike (12. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Los Leute macht eure Angelsachen klar es fehlen nur noch 1-2 Personen dann kann die Fahrt starten


----------



## tonnetto (12. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Ciao eike..ich hätte evtl. interesse ..wie teuer ist das ganze... und was für eine leistung ist dann in preis??
Gruß aus Köln 
Tonnetto


----------



## Dorschkönigin (12. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

moin wqürde mich auch interessieren was der spaß kostet!?
lust hätte ich auch :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

@tonnetto&Dorschkönigin,
die Tour liegt bei 195€,schaut einfach auf die Page der Janus Dicke Fische .
Meldet euch bei Peter Franzen Hier
Wenn ihr beiden mitkommen würdet,findet de Tour bestimmt statt,denn dann wären wir die geforderten 7Pers.

Ab Hamburg könnte ich entlang der A7 noch einen mitnehmen,gebt euch einen Ruck,vor allem Prinzeschen,du bist doch auch aus dem Norden.


----------



## eike (13. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

schaut mal auf die Seite der Janus oder ruft mich einfach an dann können wir alles besprechen Gruss Eike


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hab ich eben gefunden
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKNmUq_63Kg


----------



## eike (15. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Schaut Euch mal das Video von Rotz Protz an....das sagt doch einiges


----------



## eike (17. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Was ist nun,will keiner mit ist doch ein Super Schiff und das Wetter soll auch besser werden


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Moin Eike,
hat sich bei dir noch was ergeben mit zusätzlichen Teilnehmern?
Mein Bekanntenkreis kann ich komplett vergessen,die haben alle keine Zeit.


Habe gestern noch mal mit P. Franzen telefoniert,es fehlen immer noch 2-3Pers.
Aber das Wetter soll wirklich besser werden.


----------



## eike (17. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Bei mir ist es nicht anders alle keine Zeit oder fahren danach woanders hin naja schauen wir mal.....Gruss Eike


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

schubs...


----------



## Usch (20. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

hochschubs...

Nicht doch noch irgendwer, der sich nen Ruck geben möchte#c

Wie Peter schon schrieb, können wir zumindest eine Person ab Hamburg noch mitnehmen.

Und wenn mann sich die aktuellen Fänge hier in der Ostsee so anschaut, kann man doch wirklich nichts besseres als solch eine Tour machen.

Und der auf den ersten Blick vielleicht etwas hohe Preis relativiert sich doch schnell, wenn man bedenkt, dass die reine Angelzeit bei der Tour ca. 3 Kuttertouren an der Ostsee entspricht. Und Essen und Trinken ist auch mit drin, da geht sonst auf dem Kutter auch einiges für drauf ( Und falls das Essen nicht schmeckt, wird der Smutje einfach unter Deck gespeert und die Sache selbst in die Hand genommen, schließlich hätten wir 2 Gastronome mit an Board:q).

Und neben dem leiblichen Wohl ist auch für`s körperliche gesorgt, für ärztliche Betreuung steh ich zur Verfügung


Gruß Alex


----------



## eike (22. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Los Mädels und Jungs gebt euch einen Ruck ....


----------



## Acipenser (22. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Schlechte Nachrichten:

ich habe eben erfahren, dass die Arctic Janus verkauft wurde. Ab sofort habe ich nichts mehr mit Anfragen und Buchungen zu tun. Leider muß ich gestehen, dass ich so etwas von durch den Wind war, als mir das mitgeteilt wurde, dass ich zuwenig hinterfragt habe und hier entsprechend wenig Auskunft geben kann.

Auch wenn ich mit der Arctic Janus nun nichts mehr zu schaffen habe, verschwinde ich nicht von der Bildfläche. Wenn einer Probleme mit Herrn Smolka hat, helfe ich gerne nach Möglichkeiten weiter.

Sorry, ich hätte gerne etwas positives gepostet, aber es ist besser, unangenehmes gleich mitzuteilen.


----------



## eike (22. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Herr Franzen würde mich freuen wenn Sie sich zur Rückzahlung oder zu den bezahlten Geldern der nicht stattfindenden Fahrten äussern würden wie es jetzt weiter gehen soll oder es kommt ja eine Riesenklagenwelle auf Herrn Smolka zu.,ferner gibt es auch schon mehrere Leute die Herrn Smolka mal besuchen wollen im Dunkeln...Gruss Eike


----------



## snake55 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

:rHallo Acipenser,
sich auf diese Art und Weise aus der Affäre zu ziehen und zu sagen ich bin ab sofort nicht mehr für Anfragen und Buchungen zuständig ist sehr sehr unschön.Wohlwissend von Dir das die Artic Janus verkauft wurde, hast Du ja auch alle Buchungen angenommen.Seit Anfang April und vorher hat die Arctic Janus deren Buchhalter Du bist ihre Fahrten nicht ausgeführt und ist nicht in Hirtshals zu gebuchten Terminen erschienen.Dennoch habt Ihr weiterhin uns Angler hinterlistig hinters Licht geführt und arglistig getäuscht indem Ihr weiter Buchungen entgegen nahmt.(siehe auch naffen.de) Ich suche auf diesem Weg weitere Angler die gelinkt wurden im Hinblick auf eine Sammelklage gegen Wolfgang Slomka und Verantwortliche.Trotz vielen Bemühungen erfahre ich keine Reaktion bezüglich Geldzurückzahlung.P.S. Es geht um Tausende €.Bleib bei der Wahrheit mit Deinen Berichten und hört mit den Verarschungen auf,es ist nämlich nicht mehr Lustig!

snake55


----------



## LAC (22. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

@ Hallo
ich habe von eike eine pn bekommen und er hat mich gebeten, ob ich helfen kann. Nun habe ich einen sehr guten draht zu peter franzen, und ich habe auch noch für peter für die artic janus, ein tshirt emblem entworfen, weil er tschirt drucken lassen wollte und wir haben uns über die negativen probleme - die ich gelesen habe - unterhalten. Peter, macht ja die buchungen erst seit kurzen und hat versucht sein bestes zu geben - er hatte viel vor, und er ist in meinen augen ein ganz korrekter mensch jedoch habe ich zu ihm gesagt, du musst es durchleuchten, was dort oben passiert, weil neg. berichte da sind. Seine antwort - ich habe zig telefonate mit herrn smolka geführt und bekam immer die antwort, wir fahren raus wenn die anzahl der personen erreicht sind, bzw. wenn wetter usw. gut ist. So wie ich es sehe hat man selbst peter nicht die wahrheit gesagt - ich glaube es hat noch ein nachspiel für herrn smolka.
Seit zwei tagen stehe ich mit eike in kontakt, wie schon oben erwähnt. Nun habe ich auch das netz durchstöbert und bin auf einige informationen gestossen - z.b. dass einige makler das schiff anbieten. Darüber wusste z.b. peter franzen nicht bescheid. Er war letzte woche geschäftlich unterwegs und - dieses wusste ich nicht - wegen diesen negativen meldungen noch am freitag in flensburg an bord der artic janus. Da er klar schiff machen wollte - was denn eigentlich los ist, da er unter diesen umständen keine buchungen mehr vornehmen wollte. Dieses erwähnte mir peter, dieses finde ich richtig von peter, da man ihn benutzt hat. 
Als ich stöberte im netz erscheinen reichlich webseiten über die artic janus und ich war erstaunt, dass auch andere buchungsadressen (ausser Peter seine) für das schiff  angegeben sind. Dieses war mir neu. Darauf hin habe ich ein gespräch mit einer angegeben telefonnummer geführt und landete direkt auf dem Schiff und ich erwähnte, das einige besorgt sind u.a. auch eike (den namen auch genannt) und wie es denn aussehen würde mit dieser gebuchten fahrt. Obwohl die verständigung bei mir gut war, sagte man mir, ich kann sie schlecht verstehen - dieses kann ich verstehen - jedoch haben wir einige sätze geführt und dann sagte man mir, ich kann momentan nicht richtig sprechen - ich verstand ihn aber gut.
Dann hörte ich nur noch  - bim- bim - und das gespräch war beendet.

Inzwischen habe ich mit peter auch ein telefonat geführt und ihn empfohlen keine buchungen mehr zu machen. Peter sagte mir, wie schon oben angeschnitten, dass er nach dem gespräch mit herrn smolka, als er zuhause war dieses herrn schmolka schriftlich mitgeteilt hat. 
Diesss finde ich richtig von ihm, denn man hat ihn benutzt - nun kann ja noch alles gut laufen, das kann keiner sagen - jedenfalls macht peter keine buchungen mehr - das sagt genug aus. Nun kann man peter das nicht vorwerfen meine ich und so wie ich ihn kenne, wird er sich für die betroffenen einsetzen.
Es ist ein schönes schiff - mehr nicht - schade das es so gelaufen ist.


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Ich bin mal gespannt wann wir es offiziell  erfahren,denn bisher konnte ich keinen erreichen,weder ehemaligen Eigner noch sie Herr Franzen.

Ich hoffe für jeden der mit der ASP Tours zu tun hat,speziell Herrn Smolka,aber auch Herr Franzen,das sich hier schnell jemand meldet.Denn die 195€ die ich und auch andere schon im Vorfeld bezahlt haben,möchte ich zurück haben.
Es kann meiner meinung nicht sein,das man so verschaukelt wird.Hatte doch letzt erst mit ihnen,Herr Franzen,telefoniert und sie sagten ausdrücklich,wenn wir noch 2-3 Pers.finden,startet die Tour.Ich kann da nur von Glück reden,das keiner meiner Freunde ihnen,oder der ASP Geld überwiesen hat,dann müsste ich mich noch vor denen rechtfertigen.Höchst dubios das ganze. 


Junge bin ich angekratzt


----------



## Hechtpeter (23. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Schade, das Eure Tour ausgefallen ist .Noch ärgerlicher, wenn die Kohle auch noch weg ist #q#q


Wenn man die AGB sieht ,wird einem sowieso vieles klar........


Schade um ein schönes Schiff und den bisher guten Ruf #c
Hier ein Auszug aus den AGB :


5.Reiserücktritt durch ARCTIC TOURS APS

ARCTIC TOURS APS ist berechtigt, von der angekündigten Reise nur dann zurückzutreten, wenn folgende Gründe vorliegen:

Motorschaden

Wettergründe (bei Starkwind- oder Sturmwarnungen ist die Schiffsführung angehalten, nicht in offene Seereviere auszulaufen)

Höhere Gewalt

Zu geringe Beteiligung



Sollte einer dieser Fälle eintreten, ist der Teilnehmer nicht berechtigt Schadensersatzforderungen irgendeiner Art gegenüber ARCTIC TOURS APS zu stellen. Bereits vom Teilnehmer bezahlte Törnbeiträge werden umgehend von ARCTIC TOURS APS erstattet. Im Falle eines Abbruchs der Reise aufgrund von Motorschaden, Wetter oder Höhere Gewalt, erstattet ARCTIC TOURS APS die Törnbeiträge nicht zurück, auch nicht in Teilen. ARCTIC TOURS APS ist bei der Rückführung der Teilnehmer zum Ausgangshafen auf deren Kosten behilflich. 




6. Änderungen der Reisetermine durch ARCTIC TOURS APS

ARTIC TOURS APS behält sich vor, Reisetermine zusammen zu legen oder zu teilen oder sonstige Änderungen vorzunehmen, wenn einer der unter 5. genannten Gründe zutreffend ist. Sollte einer dieser Fälle eintreten, ist der Teilnehmer nicht berechtigt, Schadensersatzforderungen irgendeiner Art gegenüber ARCTIC TOURS APS zu stellen. 

Hoffe für Euch, daß die Kohle nicht weg ist ....

Gruß Peter


----------



## Usch (23. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo!

Da fehlen mir ja auch fast die Worte.
Gottseidank muß ich jetzt sagen, konnten wir nicht noch jemand zur Tour überreden, sonst stünden die Leute jetzt genauso dumm da wie wir.

Von Ihnen Herr Franzen wäre es schon schön, zumindestens etwas mehr zu erfahren als die dürftigen Sätze zuvor. Auch wenn sie juristisch nicht in der Verantwortung stehen, so steht zumindest ihre moralische Mitverantwortung im Raum.
Das sie von den Verkaufsabsichten nichts wußten, fällt natürlich schwer zu glauben, aber na ja, sei es wie es ist.

Zumindest werden sie ja schon noch mit Herrn Smolka in Kontakt stehen und sollten diesem Ausrichten, daß kurzfristig eine Rücküberweisung des Geldes erwartet wird.

Er sollte sich schnellstens bewußt machen, dass es sich bei diesen Vorgängen um kein Kavaliersdelikt handelt, sondern das es schlichtweg Betrug ist, Zahlungen noch entgegenzunehmen, obwohl der Verkauf des Schiffes anstand.
Aber bitte, jeder muß selber wissen, ob er mögliche strafrechtliche Konsequenzen der finanziellen Seite vorzieht.

Er sollte nicht darauf bauen, das die gefordeten Summen für die einzelnen Personen zu gering seien, als das deswegen auf rechtliche Schritte verzichtet werden würde.

Insofern in Erwartung einer umgehenden Stellungnahme von wem jetzt auch immer!


----------



## LAC (23. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

@ Rotz Potz
ich kann dich verstehen, denn es ist wirklich ärgerlich, jedoch hat der peter franzen mit dem geld nichts zu tun, er nimmt und hat es auch nicht entgegen genommen, so wir mir berichtet wurde. Ich habe in den nachtstunden noch ein 3 stündiges gespräch mit ihm geführt, da ja gravierende probleme aufgetreten sind, sogar geschädigte - wenn berechtigt - und kein geld zurück fliesst. Dieses kann ich jedoch nicht beurteilen. 
Selbst peter hat man, wenn dieses so ist, in meinen augen aufs kreuz gelegt. 

Dass er sich distanziert hat, das ist doch klar, oder sollte er weiter die personen weiter leiten zur artic janus - und wenn die fahrt ansteht, kommt immer etwas anderes zum vorschein. Ich finde seinen sofortige handlung richtig.
Es ist wirklich schade und wenn die vorwürfe berechtigt sind - sogar eine schweinerei, ich kann es nicht entscheiden, dafür sind andere zuständig.
Und damit mein name mit diesen negativen berichten nicht auch noch belastet wird - denn ich habe nichts damit zu tun, werde ich mich verabschieden hier, wobei ich allen, die betroffen sind, glück wünsche.

Nachsatz:
@ Usch
so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Freiburger (23. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Das ist der absolute Hammer, wir haben das Schiff komplett gebucht mit 14 Personen vom 7.4.-10.4.08 für eine 3 Tagestour, zu einem Preis von 6130.-€. Am 2.4.08 teilte mir Herr Franzen per Mail und in einem anschließenden telefonischen Gespräch mit, daß die Tour, aus Gründen einer Abnahme durch die dänische Schifffahrtsbehörde die Mängel festgestellt hätten, nicht stattfinden könne.
Nach mehreren Telefongesprächen mit Herrn Franzen und Herrn Smolka, war unsere gesamte Gruppe bereit den Termin zu verschieben mit einem kleinen Bonbon (statt 3 Tagen eine 4 Tages-Tour).
Der neue Termin sollte am 27.7.-31.7.08 stattfinden.
Wenn es tatsächlich stimmt, daß das Schiff verkauft wurde wird ja auch diese Fahrt ins Wasser fallen. Und ich gehe davon aus, daß der Verkauf des Schiffes zu dem Zeitpunkt  schon bekannt war. Dann war es ganz klar ein Betrug.
Ich werde diese ganze Angelegenheit kurzfristig einem Rechtsanwalt übergeben.


----------



## Acipenser (23. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Ich habe lange überlegt, was soll ich schreiben, was kann ich überhaupt schreiben. Es schwirren jetzt dermaßen viele Gerüchte durch die Anglerwelt, dass es schwer fällt, den Durchblick zu bewahren.

Grundsätzlich muß ich aber klarstellen, dass ich kein Buchhalter der Arctic Janus oder Arctic Tour war, sondern den Buchungskalender geführt habe, sprich: Angebote erstellt und Buchungen eingetragen. Mir zu unterstellen, dass ich wohlwissend, dass die AJ verkauft wurde, Buchungen entgegen genommen habe, muß ich aufs Schärfste zurückweisen. Ich habe wohl in meinem obigen Posting das Datum meiner Information diesbezüglich klar kommuniziert. Und was ist unschön daran, dass ich mich aufgrund dieser Situation zurückziehe? Das ist doch wohl eher eine klare und notwendige Reaktion. Ich hatte oben bereits geschrieben, dass ich jedem bei Schwierigkeiten gerne weiterhelfe und stehe auch dazu.

Die AGBs sind bereits in einem anderen Thread behandelt worden, dort ist nichts zu finden, was nicht auch auf den AGBs anderer Schiffe steht, das ist also durchaus nicht unüblich. Diese wurden mit jedem Angebot verschickt, so hatte ein jeder die Möglichkeit, vor einer Buchung zu entscheiden, ob ihm das gefällt oder nicht.

Die Informationen, die ich mitteilte, habe ich so weiter gegeben, wie Herr Smolka es mir sagte, es gab keinen ersichtlichen Grund, an seinen Aussagen zu zweifeln. Die genannten Vorfälle für die Tourabsagen sind jeweils für sich betrachtet in sich schlüssig, in der Gesamtheit formt sich halt ein anderes Bild. Inzwischen ergeben sich für mich verschiedene Ungereimtheiten und lassen zusammen mit einigen Dingen, die Herr Smolka mir nicht gesagt hatte, Zweifel aufkommen. Sollte ich mit meiner Menschenkenntnis so daneben gelegen haben? Ich mag es immer noch nicht glauben.

Herr Smolka sagte, er wird versuchen, alles sauber abzuwickeln, es bleibt zu hoffen, dass es ihm gelingt.

Nachtrag: die Festnetz Telefonnummer ist ab Freitag 25.4.08 wieder online, ansonsten bin ich unter der bekannnten eMail Adresse und Handy Nummer erreichbar (außer morgen, da bin ich unterwegs)


----------



## eike (23. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo was sagen den die anderen Beteiligten zu der neuen Lage der Arctic Janus jetzt soll es doch weiter gehen...Gruss Eike


----------



## snake55 (24. April 2008)

*Verkauf der Artic Janus ?!*

Für mich bedeutet eine saubere Abwicklung durch Herrn Smolka,das er sich in schriftlicher Form bei uns meldet und die Charter zurücküberweist. Bisher haben wir noch nichts von Herrn Smolka gehört.Herr Franzen hat ja erklärt das er nicht länger für Herrn Smolka tätig ist und von offizieller Seite (Herrn Smolka)  gab es bislang keine Reaktion das das Schiff verkauft wurde.Nur ewig Zeit lassen wir Herrn Smolka auch nicht mehr,denn irgendwann ist unsere Geduld auch am Ende.Alleine für den Tarifurlaub der geplant und genommen werden musste für eine vertane Zeit und nicht zuletzt für Reisekosten wäre eine Entschädigung denkbar. 
Eine weitere Ersatzfahrt käme für mich nicht in Frage.#d

snake plissken


----------



## Usch (25. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

hallo Eike!

Was meinst du denn mit:...jetzt soll es doch weitergehen...

Gruß Alex


----------



## eike (25. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Ab 1.Mai soll die Arctic Janus die geplanten Fahrten wieder durch führen und die ausgefallenen sollen nachgeholt werden,ich warte jetzt ab ob ab Mai tatsächlich gefahren wird dann sehen wir weiter.....


----------



## Usch (25. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Woher hast du denn die Info? Und dann unter einem neuen Besitzer?
Na mal abwarten, ob das nicht nur ein weiteres hinhalten ist...


----------



## eike (25. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Info ist von Herrn Franzen und Smolka ist immer noch der Eigner auf die 6 Tage kommt es nun auch nicht mehr an wenn die Tour am 1.mai nicht statt findet übergebe ich alles meinem Anwalt


----------



## MFT Sutje (30. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Also ich denke mal,das jeder von uns am Freitag seinen Anwalt kontaktieren sollte,denn bis gestern Abend war die Janus mit Hr. Smolka noch nicht auf dem weg Richtung Hirthals,und ich bin von dort schon mal mit 12Kn bis nach Eckernförde gefahren,da braucht man schon zwei Tage.

@Eike,
das Hr.Smolka der Eigner der Janus ist hatte ich auch gedacht(denke ich immer noch),doch in einem Telefonat mit Hr.Smolka,in der letzten Woche,hatte ich ihn mal auf die Auszahlung unseres Geldes angesprochen,da die Tour ja nicht wegen höherer Gewalt,sondern wegen ihm und seinen Probl. mit den Finanzen sei,und er ja der Eigner ist.
Da wurde Smolka so etwas von grantig,hat mich auf übelste beschimpft,was mir denn einfällt,ich sollte es gefälligst mal lassen diese Hetzkampagne  im Internet gegen ihn zu führen und vor allem aufhören seine Frau zu belästigen,und sowieso ist er nicht der Eigner ,sondern nur Angestellter derArctic Tours ApS 
 Postbox 712 
 DK - 2500 Valby - Kopenhagen 
 Mobil: 0173 94 94 396 
 !............Telefonat Ende,er hat aufgelegt
Seine Frau hatte ich am Telefon,aber gedroht oder bedroht hab ich sie nicht,sondern mich nur nach den Geschäftsgebaren ihren Mannes erkundigt,sie hatte keine Ahnung,Punkt,Ende.

Mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und dann der Namen Liesbet Senus,nichts.
Arctic Tours ApS,gegoogelt,und siehe da,es kommt eine dänische Seite,(hänge ich noch an.Handynummer von Smolka


----------



## MFT Sutje (30. April 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

http://koebenhavn-info.dk/index.php/branche?mainbase_id=298433〈=de


Diese Seite habe ich dann gefunden.
In den AGB´s,die wir in Folge der Buchung der Tour bekamen,steht am Ende 

Arctic Tours Aps, c/o MOTO, Nordholmen 24, DK 2650 Hvidovre
*Direktor Betty Sennov


*Auf der dänischen Infoseite steht als Adresse
Arctic Tours ApS
   Adresse : 	 c/o Moto, Nordholmen 4
   PLZ + Stadt : 	 2650 Hvidovre

Auf der Seite von Polarschiff.de 
Arctic Tours ApS 
 Postbox 712 
 DK - 2500 Valby - Kopenhagen 




Merkt ihr auch den unterschied in den Postleitzahlen?
Vielleicht könnte uns(oder mir)unser dänischer Member der sich eigentlich nicht mehr in diesem Threat äußern wollte da mal helfen,und wenn´s per PN ist.



Betty Sennov und Liesbet Senus sind dann wohl ein und die selbe Person.Ich habe da noch mehr Infos zu Hr.Smolka und seine verbindung zu oben genannter Person gefunden,die werde ich aber hier nicht öffentlich Posten,denn hetzen tue ich nicht gegen die Fam. Smolka.Wer etwas wissen will,oder muß,soll mich kontaktieren.

Wenn ich an dieser Stelle über Betrug nachdenken soll oder muß,was ich eigentlich nicht möchte,bleibt mir nur die Frage,wann wird der Herr Smolka es mal schaffen,uns,die um ihr Geld,wohl oder übel,geprellt wurden,in Kenntnis zu setzten,wann es ausweich Termine gibt.

Habe eben noch mit dem Hr. Franzen Telefoniert,und er äußerte,das die Tour am 1.5.08  auch nicht stattfinden wird.


----------



## eike (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo Peter wenn Du mal wieder Zeit hast ruf mich mal an und erzähle mir die Neuigkeiten Gruss Eike


----------



## eike (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Ich habe ja für alles Verständnis aber so langsam reichts,solche Leute wie Herr Smolka gehören nicht in die Geschäftswelt sondern hinter Gitter....es ist doch reiner Betrug


----------



## LAC (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Vielleicht könnte uns(oder mir)unser dänischer Member der sich eigentlich nicht mehr in diesem Threat äußern wollte da mal helfen,und wenn´s per PN ist.

@ RotzProtz
ich glaube du meinst mich - ich habe dir eine pn geschickt - ich kann dazu nichts sagen, da ich nicht betroffen bin und auch kein kontakt zu der artica janus habe bzw. haben will. Jedoch kann man doch hier reichlich lesen, was hier so los ist.


----------



## schwerinchris (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Leider müssen wir ihnen kurzfristig eine sehr unangenehme und betrübliche Nachricht übermitteln,
wir sind gezwungen, Ihre Reise am 01.05.08 auf der Arctic Janus abzusagen.
Die Arctic Tours Aps ist durch Umstruktuierungsmassnahmen dazu gezwungen und kann die gebuchte Fahrt nicht wie
geplant durchführen. Wir hoffen , dass wir mit den Gesellschaftern eine Lösung finden , den Betrieb fortführen zu können
und halten Sie hierzu weiterhin informiert.
Mit freundlichen gruessen

Arctic Tours Aps
#q

soweit die Meldung die mich letzte Woche in meinem Angelurlaub in DK NICHT erreichte.

Die Absage fand ich relativ kurzfristig.
Am Morgen des 30.04.08 wollte ich mich dann telefonisch erkundigen und erfuhr, daß die Fahrt nicht stattfindet.


Meine Mail daraufhin:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

bitte teilen sie mir, mit ob sie einen Ausweichtermin anbieten oder gezahlte Beträge zurück überweisen möchten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen#h


Bis jetzt keine Antwort.


Ich bin kein Unmensch und zum Glück sind wir nicht bis zur Nordküste gefahren, sonst wäre ich richtig sauer.

ABER : ;+

Ich hoffe, daß den Leuten dort noch was einfällt und wünsche ihnen Glück und Geschick bei der Bewältigung der vorliegenden Probleme.


Chris


----------



## eike (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Chris lass dich nicht verarschen,übergebe die Sache einem Anwalt,Herr Smolka ist ein Betrüger und sonst nichts wir haben auch lange auf eine Antwort gewartet und es kam nichts,der Betrüger Smolka hat ja mindestens 10 Gruppen betrogen da kannst du dir ausrechnen was er eingenommen hat,also wartet nicht zu lange....hier noch mal meine Tel.Nr.058626439oder01755934867    Gruss Eike aus Hitzacker/Elbe#q|gr::l


----------



## schwerinchris (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

*Achtung SAMMELKLAGE !!!  geplant !!!*


Nu sind 800 Euronen erstmal futsch.

Hab gestern mal einige Telefonnummern abgeklappert und bei der Nummer der Arcticseite wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die Leute dort nur die Seite verwalten.
Ist das alles nur eine großer Fake oder was soll man davon halten.
Ist eigentlich jemand schon mal real mit dem Kahn losgewesen oder sind die Einträge darüber nur erdacht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arctic Janus ich finde euch verlasst euch drauf!


----------



## Hobbyangler-JK (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo Chris und alle Angelboarder,

ich habe schon viel im Forum gelesen und mich nun auch angemeldet. 
Meine Eckdaten: 
Jürgen Kn.
56 Jahre
Norwegenfan
Hobbyangler(sehr gerne vom Kutter!) 
aus Potsdam 

auch ich bin Opfer der Betrügerei von Arctic Tours!

Chris schreibt dass eine Sammelklage geplant ist, daran würde ich mich gerne beteiligen.

Hier meine Handy-Nr. 0170-5254931 
auch für andere Opfer/Interessenten!

An dieser Stelle nocheinmal ein Dankeschön an Eike für das kürzliche Telefonat, tat mir gut mich mit einem Gleichgesinnten auszutauschen!

Petri Heil
JK


----------



## schwerinchris (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Wer noch an einer Sammelklage Interesse hat bitte melden per PN !!!!!


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Wir muessen Sie  hiermit  leider in Kenntnis setzen, dass der obige Veranstalter Arctic Tours Aps, seine
geschäftlichen Aktivitäten aus Liquitätsgründen einstellen musste .

Arctic Tours Aps #q#q#q


Mal sehen ob sich die Anwälte mit dänischem Recht auskennen.
Wenn die ihren Kahn verkaufen, muß ja irgendwo Geld anfallen.

MfG Chris|evil:


----------



## stickel (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Moin an alle,

ist mein erster Beitrag hier. Nur kurz, auch ich und weitere 10 Angelkollegen haben eine Riff-Tour auf der Arctic Janus gebucht. Die Tour sollte vom 25.05.2008 für 4 Tage stattfinden. Haben zum Glück nur die Anzahlung geleistet, vor der zweiten Rate haben unsere Alarmglocken geläutet das mit der angebotenen Tour etwas nicht stimmt. Auf Telefonate kamen von Wolfgang wenn er dann mal ans Handy ging nur Vertröstungen und Ausreden.
Auch wenn unser Geld weg ist, denke ich, man sollte es nicht auf sich beruhen lassen.
Unterm Strich muß ich sagen das ich sehr entäuscht bin, habe Wolfgang anders eingeschätzt und hätte ihm so ein Verhalten nicht zugetraut.

Gruß an alle


----------



## woody (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hi Leute,

die Arctic Janus steht seit Monaten bei Hugo Hein zum Verkauf. So ein Boot verkauft man nicht ohne triftigen Grund ......

Link:
http://www.hugohein.com/my-classic/my-listing.classic.htm

Als Berater und Interimmanager bin ich mit Situationen wie Insolvenzen, Sanierungen und Eigenkapitalfinanzierungen recht vertraut. Ich interessiere mich halt für Holzschiffe  schon sehr lange - so war/ist die Arctic Janus immer auf meinem "Radar" :g

Ich selbst hatte Hugo Hein und Hr. Smolka vor Monaten je eine Mail geschickt, warum das Schiff denn verkauft wird. Hugo Hein fragte danach nach einem Bieterpreis, von Hr. Smolka kam keine Antwort.

Natürlich verstehe ich, dass es sehr schmerzlich ist, Geld zu verlieren. Vor allem bei Anzahlungen auf Reisen. Glaubt mir - ich habe xTausende von Euros schon ausgebucht. Firmen gehen "immer" ausgerechnet dann pleite,  wenn ich was zu bekommen habe. Man könnte fast sagen für mich wurde das Problem erfunden |uhoh:

Ich kann Euch aber auch sagen, dass ich es bisher in keinem Fall (3x versucht) geschafft habe die persönliche Haftung eines Geschäftsführers oder Gesellschafters gerichtlich durchzusetzen, obwohl Vergehen sehr offensichtlich waren. 

Die finanziellen Anstrengungen - z.B. um 800 EUR zurückzuholen - sind enorm. Im schlimmsten Fall bleibt ihr auch noch auf den Gerichts- und Anwaltkosten sitzen. 

* Bitte versteht mich richtig: 
Ich habe weder mit der Arctic Janus noch mit Hr. Smolka was zu tun.  *

Dennoch finde ich es nicht passend hier sofort von "Betrügern" zu sprechen. 

Es wäre natürlich auch möglich für Hr. Smolka Stellung zu beziehen und entsprechende Infos zu liefern. Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die meisten Geschäftsführer in so einer Phase "auf Tauchstation" gehen und versuchen zu retten, was zu retten ist. Wenn ein Verkaufer in dieser Phase "die Hose runter läßt" wird er nur einen Bruchteil des Verkaufserlöses erzielen.....

Dennoch:
Wenn jemand neue Eigner oder Gesellschafter sucht, dann ist das auf jedenfall ein Zeichen dafür, dass derjenige eine "Katasrophe" abwenden möchte. Leider verkauft sich so ein Schiff nicht mal eben so für 795 TEUR......Also Daumen drücken, dass sich die Situation lösen lässt.

Vieleicht mal eine Anregung an die Betroffenen:
Ggf. sollte Hr. Smolka befragt werden ob es einen Sanierungplan gibt und welche Summe ggf. benötigt wird um die Situation zu retten. Ggf. macht es Sinn anzubieten, dass die Forderungen in eine Beteiligung gewandelt wird. Dadurch könnte man zumindest eine vorliegende Überschuldung mindern um der Gesellschaft die Möglichkeit zu geben weiteres Kapital für die Weiterführung zu akquirieren. Das funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn das Kind nicht  schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist und eine Weiterführung aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht nachvollziehbar erscheint. Bei einer Flut von drohenden Rechststreits wird jedenfalls kein Investor den Laden anpacken. Wenn ich das Schiff haben wollte, würde ich warten bis der Laden platzt und dann einen günstigen Deal mit dem Insolvenzverwalter aushandeln.....

Bitte "zerreist" mich jetzt nicht gleich - als Unternehmer sieht man solche Fälle ggf. aus einem anderen Blickwinkel.

Gruss,
Woody


P.S. Schon mal drüber nachgedacht.....?

Die Arctic Janus hat "nur" 14 Plätze für Passagiere. Die Preise - vor allem bei den heutigen Betriebskosten - sind aus meiner Sicht viel zu gering (IMHO: aufgrund des unheimlichen Konkurenzkampfes lässt sich aber scheinbar nicht mehr durchsetzen, es sei denn man differenziert sich entsprechend und hat "Marketing-Euros"). 

Wenn die AJ ihre Bunker füllt und 20.000 Liter Diesel müssen vorfinanziert werden, dann kann ein "falsch geplanter" Tankstop schon die Liquidität einer so kleinen Bude erheblich schmälern. Auch wurde das Schiff in 2007 überholt - ich denke auch dies wird einiges an Geld verschlungen haben. Wenn dann die Buchungen nur zum Teil ausbleiben kann es schnell - *auch ohne Schuld des Eigners* - zu ende sein...... #t


----------



## eike (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Was soll es denn sein wenn es kein Betrug ist....es kommt keine Stellungnahme von Herrn Smolka seit Wochen und ans Telefon geht er auch nicht.Ferner was sind das für Geschäfte die Angler bezahlen lassen obwohl er genau wusste das keine Fahrt statt findet.Und hier handelt es sich nicht um ein paar hundert Euro sonder um mehrere 10000 Euros,normalerweise sollte man mit den betrogenen Anglern Herrn Smolka mal einen Besuch abstatten,aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden#q


----------



## Acipenser (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

@woody: Du hast das sehr gut dargestellt, allerdings wird sich Herr Smolka die Frage gefallen lassen müssen, ob seine Hoffnungsschimmer, die er hatte, realistisch waren und ab wann das Procedere Insolvenzverschlepppung war. 

Dass die betroffenen Angler "Betrug" schreien, ist absolut nachvollziehbar, denn seine Hinhaltetaktik fordert das geradezu heraus. 

Ich wünschte mir, er würde mit der Situation professionell umgehen und - auch wenn es schmerzt - mit den Leuten reden und sie offen informieren. Mit einem langfristigen Sanierungsplan oder Rückzahlungskonzept, könnte er enorm viel zur Deeskalation beitragen. Tut er das nicht, wird er halt die Konsequenzen tragen müssen.


----------



## noworkteam (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Herzliches Beileid,..

Vielleicht hat Herr S. mit der Neugestaltung seiner Webseite viel um die Ohren...

Schliesslich befindet sich heute im Impressum nicht mehr Herr S. sondern eine Firma auf Zypern....Ein Schelm, der dabei Böses denkt...

Anbei schnell noch der passenden "alten" Screenshot, vielleicht brauchen die Betroffenen diesen, sofern noch nicht vorhanden, eventuell noch...


Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## woody (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hi Acipenser



Acipenser schrieb:


> @woody: Du hast das sehr gut dargestellt, allerdings wird sich Herr Smolka die Frage gefallen lassen müssen, ob seine Hoffnungsschimmer, die er hatte, realistisch waren und ab wann das Procedere Insolvenzverschlepppung war. [...]



Ja - vollkommen richtig.
Ich habe inzwischen ein wenig weitergesucht und bin überrascht wie lange das so schon läuft und wie viele davon betroffen sind. Ich kann inzwischen schon gut nachvollziehen, dass hier die Sache sehr kritisch gesehen wird. Insolvenzverschleppung ist nur unheimlich schwer von "aussen" nachzuweisen....

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren 8 Unternehmen saniert und 3 StartUps aufgebaut - da steht man als Geschäftsführer immer mit einem Bein "in der kritischen Zone" |rolleyes Wenn's gut geht schreien alle Hurra - wenn es schlecht läuft ist man halt der Buhmann und dann ist das Glas nicht mehr halb voll sondern es war halb leer und man hätte ja alles wissen müssen. Die Grenze ist halt schwimmend |supergri

Gut finde ich Deinen Ansatz bzgl. ehrlichem und proffesionellem Umgehen mit Kunden - und wenn es nur die kalte, nackte und schmerzhafte Wahrheit ist.  Nur so hätte er als Kapitän und Veranstalter eine Zukunft - sofern sein Ziel überhaupt eine Weiterführung der bisherigen Aktivitäten ist....

Wenn ich jetzt die Info von noworkteam sehe, scheint es wohl eine andere Strategie von Hr. Smolka zu geben die wir noch nicht kennen. Schade um so ein schönes Schiff.

Gruss,
woody


----------



## Hobbyangler-JK (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*



eike schrieb:


> Was soll es denn sein wenn es kein Betrug ist....es kommt keine Stellungnahme von Herrn Smolka seit Wochen und ans Telefon geht er auch nicht.Ferner was sind das für Geschäfte die Angler bezahlen lassen obwohl er genau wusste das keine Fahrt statt findet.Und hier handelt es sich nicht um ein paar hundert Euro sonder um mehrere 10000 Euros,normalerweise sollte man mit den betrogenen Anglern Herrn Smolka mal einen Besuch abstatten,aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden#q


 
Also, ich kann mich hier nur anschließen !!! 

Hier geht es um viele Betrogene und große Summen. 
Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass es Leute(Angler?) gibt die das Verhalten(Verbrechen!!!) des Herrn? S., der Firma "AT" und alle die für diese gearbeitet bzw. angeschafft haben, z.B. Herr J. der von allem nichts gewusst haben will, zu rechtfertigen.  Ich bin kein Geschäftsmann aber ein Mensch 
der, wenn er was versaut oder sich verkalkuliert hat auch dazu steht.  Es zu schweigen ist schon feige genung. Wenn dann auch noch die, im guten Glauben und festem Zutrauen der Angler, bereits überwiesenen Gelder eingestrichen und vorsätzlich zurückbehalten werden kann es doch nichts anderes als Betrug sein!!!   
Wie gesagt ich bin kein Geschäftsmann und leider auch kein Rechtsanwalt. Aber ich binn gewillt alles zu tun um den von mir überwiesenen und nun geprellten Betrag  in Höhe von 1.350,- € (von den Nebenkosten will ich garnicht reden) zurück zu bekommen!!!   Da die Anwaltkosten den entstandenen Schaden sicherlich übersteigen werden, prüfe ich gegenwärtig ob meine Rechtsschutzversicherung hier greifft. Anderseit bin ich, wie bereit vorab schon einmal erwähnt, sehr an einer Sammelklage interessiert!
Alle Betrogenen sollten sich zusammen tun !!!

MfG und Petri Heil
JK


----------



## noworkteam (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Herzliches Beileid,..
> 
> Vielleicht hat Herr S. mit der Neugestaltung seiner Webseite viel um die Ohren...
> 
> ...


 
Jau, die Neugestaltung der Webseite hat viel Arbeit gemacht, alles neu und der Kahn ist auch im Mai 2008 verkauft worden.......

Macht aber nix, Kontakt läuft über (wieder / immer noch) deutsche Mobilruf-Nummer.....wem die gehört die wohl??....

Ach ja.

Inhaber der Weseite: Deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit
Server-Standort: Deutschland
Webseiten-Inhalt: Kommerzielles Angebot an Dienstleistungen
Impressum: Nicht vorhanden ....

Hoppala .......

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## Acipenser (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

@noworkteam:
wann hast Du den Screenshot gemacht? Die Seite sieht inzwischen schon etwas anders aus (keine Untermenus, andere Adresse im Impressum - Zypern). Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir von der arctic-janus.de sprechen und nicht von einer Seite, die ich noch garnicht kenne.
Der Serverstandort ist ja recht unerheblich und ein Impressum ist doch vorhanden (?), aber wenn ich mal bei der Denic reinschaue und sehe: "letzte Änderung 05.12.2007", dann stimmt mich das sehr nachdenklich.
Hat eigentlich schon irgendjemand Post vom Insolvenzverwalter bekommen? Mir ist nur bekannt, dass es einige Mails von Seiten der Arctic Tours gab (wurde ja bereits hier zitiert). Und bei einer Insolvenz sollte es doch wohl auch in Dänemark einen Insolvenzverwalter geben, der das alles abwickelt.


----------



## noworkteam (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*



Acipenser schrieb:


> @noworkteam:
> wann hast Du den Screenshot gemacht? Die Seite sieht inzwischen schon etwas anders aus (keine Untermenus, andere Adresse im Impressum - Zypern). Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir von der arctic-janus.de sprechen und nicht von einer Seite, die ich noch garnicht kenne..


 
Der Screenshot wurde am 9 Mai erstellt, Datenquelle Google Cache, Datenbestand 2 April 2008.



Acipenser schrieb:


> Der Serverstandort ist ja recht unerheblich und ein Impressum ist doch vorhanden (?), aber wenn ich mal bei der Denic reinschaue und sehe: "letzte Änderung 05.12.2007", dann stimmt mich das sehr nachdenklich...


 
Das mit dem Serverstandort sehe ich anders, bei Denic steht nicht die Zypern-Firma als Inhaber der Domaine sondern eine deutsche Firmenadresse, sowie Herr S als Admin C.drin. D.H. Die Seite unterliegt komplett der Deutschen Rechtssprechung, somit sind die Angaben des Impressums unzureichend.

Die Änderungen in Denic betreffen nur Einträge in deren Datenbank, die Veränderungen auf der Webseite werden nur auf dem Webserver nachzuvollziehen sein, dort läuft Redaxo CMS..



Acipenser schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon irgendjemand Post vom Insolvenzverwalter bekommen? Mir ist nur bekannt, dass es einige Mails von Seiten der Arctic Tours gab (wurde ja bereits hier zitiert). Und bei einer Insolvenz sollte es doch wohl auch in Dänemark einen Insolvenzverwalter geben, der das alles abwickelt.


 
Interessant wird die Sache, wenn man sich die Seite Arctic-Janus.com anschaut. Man findet dort als Kontakt-Telnummer eine Altbekannte( Herr S.?? ) wieder...

Auch tritt / trat Herr Hugo Hein als Kontakt auf der .de als auch auf der .com-Seite auf...(Screenshots sind vorhanden). Insofern scheint sich aus meiner unbeteiligten und sicherlich auch öberflächlichen Sicht, sich bis auf die Zypern Adresse eigentlich nichts groß geändert zu haben.

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## woody (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Zur Info:

auf der Hugo-Hein Seite steht:

*New owners May 2008
	Booked for a summer charter on Svalbard - The ship is back medio August * 
Die Seite wurde letzte Nacht geändert (23.05.2008 03:25:13).
Damit ist das Schiff erstmal weg.....

Gruss,
Woody


----------



## noworkteam (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

gibt es hier Neuigkeiten ????

gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## snake55 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo,
habe gerade über MS Mille erfahren das die Artic Janus in Norwegen liegt und dahin verkauft wurde.Wer weiss wo sich Wolfgang Smolka aufhält?


----------



## noworkteam (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

schonmal die alte mobilrufnummer probiert ??


----------



## ewu5357 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo, 

Smolka ist noch unter der Mobilfunknummer 01739494396 erreichbar!!!

Ich habe das Gesternabend ausprobiert.


----------



## Hobbyangler-JK (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*



ewu5357 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Smolka ist noch unter der Mobilfunknummer 01739494396 erreichbar!!!
> 
> Ich habe das Gesternabend ausprobiert.


 


Hallo,
hat den jemand schon mal unter dieser Nummer Erfolg gehabt? Ich habe sie in den letzten Wochen x-mal gewählt, zuletzt vor ca. 10 Minuten, immer negativ.
Ich kann nur allen Betroffenen empfehlen die Sache einem Anwalt zu übertragen und gleichzeitig Strafanzeige bei der Polizei zuerstatten. Auch wenn hier von Insolvenzverschleppung die Rede ist, liegt der Verdacht des Betruges eindeutig vor. Es wurden Reisen verkauft obwohl bekannt und bewusst war dass diese nicht zustande kommen werden. Wenn das kein Betrug ist was dann?#c;+
Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil
JK:m


----------



## ewu5357 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo,

ich habe Gesternabend Herrn Smolka unter der Mobilfunknummer erreicht.
Herr Smolka hat Gesternabend abgenommen !!!


----------



## Hobbyangler-JK (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo nochmal,

Dazu erst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass Herr S. sich die Nummer des Anrufers ersteinmal in Ruhe anschaut, genau abwägt was das Anliegen sein könnte und dann entscheidet ob er sprechen will oder nicht.
Was hat Herr S. denn so zum bestehenden Problem gesagt? 
Wird der von uns entrichtete Reisepreis in einer vertretbaren Zeitspanne und in voller Höhe zurückerstattet? Von den zusätzlichen Kosten z.B. Telfongebühren, Porto, Anwaltkosten usw. mal ganz abgesehen! Wie stellt sich Herr S. dass denn so vor.
Würde sicherlich nicht nur mich interessieren oder???
Gruß und Petri Heil
JK:m


----------



## snake55 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Was hat er gesagt? Geht es Ihm gut? Hat er Pläne? Wo ist er zur Zeit?


----------



## eike (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Herr Smolka ist ein Betrüger und nichts anderes er hat nicht mal den Mut sich der Sache zu stellen und es zu erklären aber warum auch er hat alles genau geplant er wusste genau das keine Fahrt statt findet deshalb ist es auch ganz klarer Betrug.Es ging ihm nur um das Geld der Angler.Ferner steht die Janus immer noch bei Hugo Hein zum Verkauf an für 795000 Euro.Ich hoffe das alle die Von Smolka betrogen wurden sind auch eine Anzeige gemacht haben damit solchen Leuten das Handwerk gelegt wird.Man sollte sich wirklich mal überlegen ob man Herrn Smolka nicht mit einigen geprellten Anglern ein Besuch abstattet....Gruss Eike aus Hitzacker an der Elbe


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Na, hier geht ja Einiges ab !


Auch wenn das Thema sehr emotionsgeladen ist, denkt bitte auch weiterhin an die richtige Wortwahl #h

Ich drück die Daumen, dass die "Geschädigten" ihr Geld zurückbekommen.

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Hobbyangler-JK (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Ein Hallo allen Betroffenen und sonst noch Interessierten,

zur richtigen Wortwahl kann ich nur sagen, dass sich von den Betroffenen ja wohl noch keiner unsachlich und schon garnicht beleidigend geäußert hat, obwohl das sicher verständlicher währe als das Schweigen von "Arctic Tours" bzw. von denen, die diese Firma vertreten oder für sie sonstwie tätig waren.  Es ist gelinde gesagt zum:v
Eike hat in seinem Beitrag den Nagel auf dem Kopf getroffen. Von einem Besuch aller Geschädigten bei Herrn S. würde ich allerdingst abraten, da dieser außer Kontrolle geraten könnte.
Die Rechtsprechung sollten wir wirklich denen überlassen deren Aufgabe es vom Gesetz her ist.  Voraussetzung dafür ist aber eine Strafanzeige bei der Polizei.  
Für das Daumendrücken zur Rückerstattung des Reisepreises bedanke ich mich hiertmit, vertraue aber doch mehr auf die Arbeit meier Anwältin!
Also nochmal an alle Geschädigten, erstens Anzeige erstatten und wenn möglich einen Anwalt beauftragen!
Gruß und Petri Heil
JK:m


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*



Hobbyangler-JK schrieb:


> Ein Hallo allen Betroffenen und sonst noch Interessierten,
> 
> zur richtigen Wortwahl kann ich nur sagen, dass sich von den Betroffenen ja wohl noch keiner unsachlich und schon garnicht beleidigend geäußert hat, obwohl das sicher verständlicher währe als das Schweigen von "Arctic Tours" bzw. von denen, die diese Firma vertreten oder für sie sonstwie tätig waren.




Nichts Anderes habe ich geschrieben


----------



## noworkteam (14. Juli 2008)

*Arctic Janus Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Moin,

falls jemand die Arctic Janus sucht:

Laut Teilnehmerliste der Hanse Sail Rostock im August 2008 nimmt auch die Arctic Janus dort teil.

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

...du schüttest auch immer mehr Öl ins Feuer#h...
...jetzt bricht die Hanse Sail bestimmt alle Besucherrekorde...


----------



## Acipenser (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Dass Herr Smolka ans Telefon ging verwundert mich doch sehr, ich denke, er ist in Svalbard. Dass sie nach Norwegen verkauft sein soll, passt auch nicht ins Bild; Zypern ist doch weiter weg und für uns weniger greifbar. Auf alle Fälle gibt es die dänische Adresse der Arctic Tours scheinbar nicht mehr, da die Post dorthin nach einigen Wochen zurückkam.


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

So sieht´s aus,wir haben die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht.Und das Telefon ist schon seid Wochen nicht mehr angemeldet,oder er hat eine andere Nummer bekommen.

Werde aber zur Hansesail sein,nur mal sehen,ob sich da jemand sehen lässt.


----------



## noworkteam (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

In der Welt der unendlichen Informationen, hier mal ein englisches Blog welches sich, hoppala, sogar mit der Artic Janus, dem möglichen Kauf aus Sicht britischer Interessenten befasst....

Und dann findet man auch noch eine Foto-Galerie, wobei die Fotos dort mit 20 bis 24 März 2008 datiert werden.

Wenn ich dann im fred lese ...

_


Acipenser schrieb:



			Folgende Situation hatten wir zum Saisonstart: Wolfgang hat sich seit mehreren Monaten vergeblich bemüht, in Dänemark einen Werftplatz zu bekommen, damit er die notwendigen Abnahmen der dänischen Seeschiffahrtsbehörde machen lassen kann (Radio, Safety, Unterwasser-Inspektion). Für jedes kommt ein eigener Inspektor, so hat man eine Menge Leute an Bord und muß das terminlich abstimmen und die Jungs fahren nicht nach Deutschland, um sich das Schiff anzuschauen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


Acipenser schrieb:


> _Nachdem das so nicht klappte, hat er wenigstens auf den letzten Drücker Radio und Safety machen lassen können; mit dem Ergebnis, dass einige Kleinigkeiten bemängelt wurden und Wolfgang keine Fahrerlaubnis bekam. Termine zur Nachinspektion wurden zwar kurzfristig angesetzt,..._
> _Fahrerlaubnis ist wieder vorhanden und einen Werfttermin gibt es nun auch für Ende Mai. _


 
Dann muss mir Binnenland-Stadtmensch mal einer erklären, warum man für ein Radio und Safety den Pott aus dem Wasser ziehen muss,..,oder warum ist das Schiff auf dem Trockenen als der Blogger dort in Eckernförde sich das Schiff anschaut... oder war der Werfttermin nun doch nicht erst Ende Mai sondern schon vor dem 20 März ?? weil die Flickr Bilder sind vor dem 20 März und da liegt der Kahn trocken..

Der Blogeintrag endet mit:
*Rule #2. Don't trust ship brokers...*

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl Ihr hattet gar keine Chance eine Tour zu fahren.. weil irgendwie passt ihr das zeitlich nicht rein

Und dann erst noch die Dänen: Wegen Kleinigkeiten im Bereich Funk und Sicherheit keine Genehmigung erteilen, die bösen Buben, wer braucht schon Funk oder eine persönliche Rettungsweste alles Schickschnack.:q,

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## LAC (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...du schüttest auch immer mehr Öl ins Feuer#h...
> ...jetzt bricht die Hanse Sail bestimmt alle Besucherrekorde...


 
Das wird sicherlich der fall sein, mit den besucherzahlen. Da jedoch schlecht wetter angesagt ist, kann auch diese fahrt nicht angetreten werden.

. 

Nun bin ich dumm und kenne mich nicht aus, jedoch glaube ich, es ist pflicht zu kommen, wenn man sich bei der hanse sail angemeldet hat.  Jedenfalls ist es ein stolzes zeichen, das man an einem intern. treffen teilnimmt - man lebt also noch.

Zeichen gesetzt haben auch früher die strandräuber - sie legten feuer und zeigten den schiffen den weg. 

Ich frage mich, wo führt dieser weg hin. Das können nur die strandräuber beantworten.

Ich wünsche wirklich allen geschädigten, dass es noch positiv für sie ausgeht, denn wenn ich all diese postings lese, könnte man annehmen, dass mit gezinkten karten gespielt wurde.

Und da ich von dänemark schreibe, eine information aus der region: Hier an der westspitze von dänemark - ein riff - wo schiffe immer aufgelaufen bzw. gestrandet sind - werden die letzen mienen geräumt. Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass eine übersehen wurde und ein rambo steckt sie sich ein, da er glaubt, es ist ein fladenbrot wo er sein hunger mit stillen kann.  Das könnte ein feuerwerk werden und sorgt weltweit für schlagzeilen.
Dieses hatten wir schon -  wobei dieses eine zeichnung war.


----------



## noworkteam (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Sollte irgendjemand unbedingt mit dem Schiff fahren wollen, hier das passenden Angebot

Wer will noch mal wer hat noch nicht ????

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Selbstverständlich kann man die Hinreise der Artic Janus ebenfalls begleiten. 

Unter www.nichtdersueden.de besteht für alle Interessenten die Möglichkeit die online-Tagebücher der Reisenden zu verfolgen....

Sicher ist die Reise eine ganz kurz geplante gewesen....

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Oder möchte jemand noch mehr über die Fahrt erfahren:

Klick 1

Und nun muss ich noch eine dumme Frage stellen:

Wenn der Pott sich mittlerweile Richtung Poargebiet befindet, am 7 August auf der Hanse Sail Rostock als Teilnehmer gelistet ist, parallel aber noch ein Angebot für die Rückfahrt von dort vorliegt (siehe Tourbeschreibung, das Jahresdatum weicht dort von der Beschreibung ab), Reisedatum 03-17.08.2009 (2008 würde passen, denke fehlerhafte Eingabe),..,wo ist das Schiff denn nun wirklich ???

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

...der Jan, findet einfach alles|wavey:...


----------



## LAC (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

@ Norworkteam
gut gemacht - deine recherche!
Wo sich das schiff momentan befindet - ist wirklich schwer zu sagen - da nach den berichten, es ja kreuz und quer gesteuert wird. Es sind taktische und professionelle massnahmen, die gemacht werden müssen, wenn etwas im wege liegt bzw. eine gefahr droht. Geschickte ausweichmanöver, damit man nicht aufläuft oder untergeht. 
Diese massnahme sollte man nicht verwechseln , wie sie bei bei wikepedia erläutert wird, als: _eine Ablenkungsmaßnahme, Täuschungsversuch, Winkelzug bzw. Trick - „ein geschicktes (kluges, plumpes) Manöver _

Da ein kapitän ja sein schiff retten will. Probleme können auftreten wenn die wellen einen über den kopf schlagen und wenn der diesel ausgeht, dann ist man nicht mehr manöverierfähig- dann wird der schwarze ball gesetzt. Jedoch glaube ich, dass er auch daran gedacht hat und seine tanks voll hat. Ich meine ich hätte gelesen, dass einige fahrten ausgefallen sind - dann sind sicherlich auch noch die reservekanister voll und man kann weiter kreuz und quer fahren und den wellen aus dem wege gehen. 

-


----------



## asgol (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo Kollegen,

bin gerade durch Zufall auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Das ist schon ein Hammer.
Uns ist zur gleichen Zeit Ähnliches passiert mit der MS Narwal in Sassnitz. Wochenlange Vertröstungen, Post erst als hier im Board die Hölle los war, faule Ausreden, Nichterreichbarkeit etc.......
Unsere Strafanzeige läuft, vermutlich aber ohne Aussicht auf Erfolg.
Hoffentlich war das nicht nur die Spitze des Eisbergs und ein neues Geschäftsmodell ist entdeckt. "Wie verarsche ich gutgläubige Angler"
Ich werde zukünftig nur noch dort buchen, wo ich mind. 75% des Reisepreises an Bord bezahlen kann.

Viele Grüße

asgol


----------



## LAC (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

@ asgol
wie sagt man so schön - erst die ware dann das geld. 
Das mit den 25% finde ich angemessen, jedoch problematisch für eine firma. Bei 100 % könnte der kutter, d.h. die firma, ja eine bankbürgschaft über die summe dem angler geben, die dann fällig ist wenn die fahrt ausfällt. 
Ich hatte ja auch geplant, mit der artic janus mal eine fahrt zu machen, da das schiff wirklich gut ist. Nun hat sich die sache erledigt, jedoch habe ich mir reichlich gedanken gemacht - weil ich stutzig wurde durch die ständigen ausfälle -  wie ich es in sicheren händen bekomme - da es um beträge von mehren 1000 euros gegangen wäre.
Bankbürgschaft ist das beste, denn wenn er fährt bekommt er das geld, fährt er nicht fliesst es zurück von der bank, ob er geld hat oder nicht. 
Dieses wäre eine sicherheit - für beide seiten. 
Schwarze schafe sind ja überall  und wenn man mit reichlich personen zu tun hat, wie diese oder andere vermietungsfirmen, dann lernt man auch reichlich schwarze schafe kennen, denn eine buchung und eine anzahlung bedeutet ja noch nicht ob sie kommen, wenn das schiff fährt. Nun werden alle sagen, ich würde nie dieses machen, das stimmt sogar, aber zig andere die in der zwischenzeit kein geld mehr haben.
Nun bin ich ja nicht betroffen, jedoch habe ich alles hier verfolgt und die hilfe rufe gelesen - es zog sich über wochen. da viel geschrieben wurde. Wäre ich einer der betroffenen gewesen, hätte man den kahn an einer kette gelegt - vor dem verkauf oder was auch immer  - da ja reichlich um hilfe gerufen haben - bis die sache geklärt wäre.


----------



## asgol (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

@Lydum Art Center



			
				Lydum Art Center;
...... denn eine buchung und eine anzahlung bedeutet ja noch nicht ob sie kommen schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat 1: Wir haben bisher (seit über 20 Jahren) immer gezahlt und wenn jemand ausgefallen ist entweder fair verhandelt oder die Mindestcharter bezahlt.
> 
> Zitat 2: Das ist leicht gesagt. Wir machen ja deswegen Mehrtagesfahrten weil wir ca. 1000 km vom Meer weg wohnen. Da lässt sich nicht einmal abends nach Feierabend vorbeischauen ob der Kahn noch da ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

@asgol
ich wollte dich nicht angreifen und ich glaube es dir, jedoch kenne ich mich auch aus und ich habe in den 80iger jahren zig mal ein schiff gechartert - es waren mehrtagestouren, sowie wochentouren, etwas weiter als zum gelben riff - bis zu den orkney inseln und im engl. kanal.  Da habe ich viel erlebt - nicht nur auf der touren - sondern schon im vorfeld bei den buchungen. Denn ich hatte das schiff gechatert und nahm angler mit - es waren spezialfahrten. 
Da sind viele ausgefallen obwohl sie gebucht haben. Zum glück habe ich den kahn sowie den Bus immer voll bekommen. Mit dem wort notier mich mal, ich bin dabei - das kenne ich zu genügend von angler.
Das ist ja keine spielerei mehr, wo drei angler im käfer abends zum see fahren, hier geht es um richtiges geld und einer hält den kopf hin. Wer bucht muss zahlen - sonst kommen die schönsten ausreden - auch da kann man sich absichern, z.b. beim adac für kleines geld. Mit den ausreden ist es dann jedoch vorbei. 
Es ist richtig, dass man nicht abends vorbeischauen kann, wenn es 1000 km sind, selbst ich muss etwa 3,5 std. fahren. Dieses meinte ich auch nicht sondern bei solch einer anhäufung der neg. postings und es besteht ein verdacht, dann kann man die mühlen ganz schnell drehen. 
Nun bin ich nicht einer der geschädigten und ich glaube die rechtsanwälte machen es richtig, wobei die staatsanwaltschaft einen stempel hat, den der rechtsanwalt nicht hat.
Ich schalte mich jetzt hier aus, jedenfalls wünsche ich allen viel glück.


----------



## Haui 006 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo Sportfreunde,

(auch ich gehöre zu den Geschädigten der A J)
es geht auch ganz anders, dieses Pferd das man hier immer noch versucht zu reiten ist ziemlich tod also steigt endlich ab!


Eine Woche Powerurlaub in Hirtshals, DK liegt nun hinter mir und das Salz ist aus der Haut und der Fischgeruch auch verschwunden. 
Dieses Jahr habe ich 5 Ausfahrten mit der MS Fyrholm gemacht, die 6. Ausfahrt sollte mit meiner Frau zusammen stattfinden ist aber leider - und zum Glück - durch starken Wind ausgefallen. Sonst hätten wir für die Rückfahrt ernsthafte Probleme bekommen. Da wir zu Dritt mit einer 530 er BMW Limusine gereist sind hätte es uns sonst einfach an Platz für den ganzen Fang gefehlt, denn trotz eigentlich durchschnittlicher Fänge an den einzelnen Tagen sind am Ende 98,5 kg Filet zusammen gekommen. 
Der dänische Fischer und Kapitän Bendt Staunsbjerg ist wirklich ein echtes Original und ausgesprochen vorbildlich im Umgang mit seinen Kunden. Selbst eine Ausfahrt mit nur 2 Anglern macht er noch, und drei Sportfreunde aus Bayern die an einem Tag mit an Bord waren und am nächsten Tag wegen dem guten Fang wieder mit wollten, die es aber einfach aus Erschöpfung und Arbeit mit dem Filetieren und Einfrieren bis früh um 4 Uhr nicht geschafft hatten zur Abfahrt zu erscheinen, haben trotzdem ihr vorbezahltes Geld wieder bekommen.
Ich konnte leider keine Fotos während des Angelns machen, weil ich alle Hände voll zu tun hatte die ganzen Fische zu bedienen und die meiste Zeit auch recht starker Seegang war.
Im ganzen noch mal ein dickes Lob an Bendt, er ist wirklich sehr zu empfehlen. Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr.
Haui


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*



Haui 006 schrieb:


> Hallo Sportfreunde,
> 
> (auch ich gehöre zu den Geschädigten der A J)
> es geht auch ganz anders, dieses Pferd das man hier immer noch versucht zu reiten ist ziemlich tod also steigt endlich ab!
> ...


 



Hallo Haui,#h

super auch mal so einen positiven Bericht zu hören.#6
Wäre bei einer solchen Tour gerne dabei gewesen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## profi-mirco (19. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo.
Ich bin auch ein Opfer von Schmolka geworden.
Bei mir sind es ganze 1500€.
Ich habe allerdings heute durch die Staatsanwaltschaft die neue privat adresse herrausbekommen.
Wer intresse hat oder wem ich damit helfen kann soll sich bitte per pn bei mir melden.

Gruß Mirco:r


----------



## monstachief (21. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hallo,

Ich bin ein Vertreter der Filmproduktion die das Schiff in den letzten zwei Monaten gechartert hatte (der fragliche Zeitraum  -in welchem viele der im Forum zu Wort kommenden Angler ihre Touren abgesagt bekamen). Auch wir sind im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes verschaukelt und nun von Herrn Smolka und Konsorten verklagt worden. Wenn noch Interesse an einem gemeinsamen Vorgehen besteht, bitte ich um Meldung. 

an Lutz Neumann (Producer)
Monsta Movies Filmproduktion GmbH & Co KG
Schönhauser Allee 53
10437 Berlin
030 40505632


----------



## noworkteam (21. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Herzliches Beileid,

das wird ja immer doller |uhoh:


Irgendwie sind eure Tagebücher auf der Webseite nicht so richtig voll.......schade ..
gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## monstachief (21. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Ja, es wird immer doller, obwohl so etwas von seitens smolka mit besserer Vorbereitung und Planung hätte vermieden werden können, aber leider ist dieser mann sehr unprofessionell. Kurz, ein schönes Schiff in den Händen der falschen Leute. 

PS: die Tagebücher auf der Projektseite werden zum Wochenende hin gut gefüllt sein, natürlich dort mit keinerlei negativen aussagen, wird ja auch ein toller film.


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

So langsam stelle ich mir die Frage:
Wie will oder kann sich Smolka hier im Norden und den Rest der Republik noch sehen lassen,oder wie will er sich mal zeigen?

Das ist ein irrer Typ,der wohl mit der ganzen Geschichte noch durchkommt.

Ich habe erfahren,das Werte(Immobilien,Autos,andere Wertgegenstände,nicht zur Vollstreckung geforderter Schulden benutzt werden dürfen,sobald es einen Vertrag mit einem Makler gibt,welcher das Objekt verkaufen soll.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe,ist das mit dem Makler Hugo Hein auch nur wieder so etwas wie ein Täuschungsversuch.


----------



## LAC (22. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*



monstachief schrieb:


> Ja, es wird immer doller,
> 
> PS: die Tagebücher auf der Projektseite werden zum Wochenende hin gut gefüllt sein, natürlich dort mit keinerlei negativen aussagen, wird ja auch ein toller film.


 
@ monstachief
Ja, ein toller film kann es werden, es wird immer mehr dollar und doller
Als producer von dokumentarfilmen, schaut man die wahrheit ins auge, sollte jedoch gut recherchieren, denn bei kreuzfahrten, muss man immer mit überraschungen rechnen. Dieses macht ja erst ein film interessant. Nun rechnet man ja nicht mit einem tsunami, weil man eine falsche verbindung zum land hatte, obwohl die erde schon feuer spuckte und mayday, mayday - $o$ ist angesagt - rettet eure seelen, weltweit gepostet wurde.
Wer rechnet schon mit solchen anschwellenden wellen, sie kommen ja in den nördlichen breiten sehr selten vor - man sollte sie erfassen, sie sind sicherlich eine bereicherung für den film, jedoch nur, wenn das fernsehen sie nicht vorher aufgreift. die arbeiten schneller - morgens erfahren und abends gesendet. Recherchieren ganz schnell, ziehen immer einen fachmann zu rate - wie hoch die wellen sind und ob sich noch wellen entwickeln können - oder schweigen, da die untersuchungen noch nicht abgeschlossen sind und die personen die von land,  mayday-mayday gepostet haben, lassen sie auch zu wort zu kommen das macht die sache interessant und glaubhaft.
Wenn das passiert - kennt man den dokumentarfilm schon, dann könnt ihr nur futter liefern fürs fernsehen - wie es bei euch an bord zugegangen ist.

Nun habe ich einige tagebuchseiten gelesen, dass sah am anfang aus, wie eine irrfahrt - stell doch noch mal den link ein von den seiten - dann sieht man schneller wie solch eine christliche seefahrt endet.


----------



## monstachief (22. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

jo, schöner text,
allerdings haben wir ja keinen wirklichen dokumentarfilm gemacht, die serie fällt mehr in das fiktionale genre und ist eine satirisch, literarische reise. diese hat zum ziel auf eine sich verändernde welt (klima, tourismus...) einzugehen und sich dem auf amüsante art, heruntergebrochen auf "normale" menschen zu nähern. darum ist der trouble mit dem schiff für das persönliche erleben wichtig, aber für den film nicht. wäre die dokumentation anders angelegt gewesen, würde diese megastory perfekt  auszuschlachten sein... so bewegen wir uns allerdings auf "zauberhafter" ebene ohne den zuschauer zu veräppeln... das schiff gibt das erzählerische, entschleunigte tempo vor und ist die brücke zwischen den themenblöcken.
lg lutz


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

@monstachief,

ist euch denn auch bewusst,das ein Teil eurer Reise von den geprellten Anglern hier aus´m Board und von außerhalb finanziert wurde? Sei es nur der gebunkerte Diesel,Lebensmittel oder sonst was.
Das was der Smolka da abgezogen hat,ist schon der Hammer.Wenn ich ihm mal zufällig begegnen sollte,wüsste ich jetzt nicht wie ich reagieren würde.


p.s. nicht persönlich nehmen


----------



## monstachief (22. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

nanana,
das ist allerdings quatsch. über gezahlte summen will ich hier nicht reden, aber mit verlaub das geprellte geld der angler steht nicht ansatzweise im verhältnis zu dem verlust den wir einstecken mußten. diesel, bunker etc haben wir übrigens immer in bar bezahlen müssen, das am rande. was ich nur sagen will, und deswegen bin ich auch in dieses forum eingetreten - man kann gemeinsam front gegen die betreiber der ms a.j. machen, wir haben einen langen hebel und können uns austauschen und vielleicht dafür sorgen, das nicht noch mehr leute verarscht werden.


----------



## LAC (22. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*



monstachief schrieb:


> jo, schöner text,
> allerdings haben wir ja keinen wirklichen dokumentarfilm gemacht, die serie fällt mehr in das fiktionale genre und ist eine satirisch, literarische reise. diese hat zum ziel auf eine sich verändernde welt (klima, tourismus...) einzugehen und sich dem auf amüsante art, heruntergebrochen auf "normale" menschen zu nähern. darum ist der trouble mit dem schiff für das persönliche erleben wichtig, aber für den film nicht. wäre die dokumentation anders angelegt gewesen, würde diese megastory perfekt auszuschlachten sein... so bewegen wir uns allerdings auf "zauberhafter" ebene ohne den zuschauer zu veräppeln... das schiff gibt das erzählerische, entschleunigte tempo vor und ist die brücke zwischen den themenblöcken.
> lg lutz


 
@monstachief
Lutz, für dein posting möchte ich mich bedanken - nun bin ich informiert !
Ich kann es nur begrüssen, wenn die ebene, wo man sich bewegt "zauberhaft" ist, wenn es die ebene der "hohen kunst" ist, sind es jedoch planken die mit einem tsunami kämpfen, dann ist spannung angesagt und die so einfach genannten freien gedanken sind verschwunden. Die hohe kunst leidet darunter, vieleicht auch eine satirisch literarische reise, die sich auf eine veränderne welt (klima, Tourismus) im zeitalter von "geiz ist geil" und schnäppchenjäger konzentriert. 
Wünsche dem projekt viel erfolg 
Habe mal mit Kjell Askildsen, Oivind Hänes und Ragnar Hovland eine literarische Schiffsreise gemacht - jedoch war die ebene und unser ziel anders gelagert.
Gruss


----------



## monstachief (22. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Danke für das positive Feedback. Es ist tatsächlich so das unsere beiden Autoren Kirsten Fuchs und Volker Strübing und später der Expeditionsleiter Rolf Stange und der bekannte Fotograf Norbert Rosing im Zentrum des Geschehens stehen. herr Smolka taucht in seiner Funktion als Maschinist nur zweimal im Film auf und das durchweg positiv, genauso wie das Schiff als "das schönste Schiff der Welt" tituliert wird. Die Kommunikation der Janus und der Reise ist durchweg positiv und könnte gut zu einem Werbeschub für Schiff und Reeder taugen, nur sind diese zu kurzsichtig ob der Möglichkeiten und werden wohl die Chance zu einem korrekten Neuanfang nicht nutzen. Damit einhergehen müßte die Aussenstände bei verprellten Anglern auch zu begleichen. Ich kann nur sagen, das sie ja genug Geld verdient haben müßten, jedenfalls bei dem was wir für die Charter geblecht haben. Aber nächstes Jahr wird man sich den Film anschauen können und vielleicht hat sich dann alles etwas in die Gute Richtung bewegt.


----------



## monstachief (22. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

_Hallo.
Ich bin auch ein Opfer von Schmolka geworden.
Bei mir sind es ganze 1500€.
Ich habe allerdings heute durch die Staatsanwaltschaft die neue privat adresse herrausbekommen.
Wer intresse hat oder wem ich damit helfen kann soll sich bitte per pn bei mir melden._



diese hätten wir auch gern...


----------



## woody (24. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Hi,

nur so am Rande:
http://www.hugohein.com/my-classic/my-listing.classic.htm

-> die schöne AJ kostet jetzt 845 statt 795 T€
-> ready for delivery September 2008 !!!!
-> diese Seite wurde am 23.08. geändert.....

Ist also noch nicht verkauft das gute Stück......

Gruss,
woody


----------



## LAC (24. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

@ woddy
da finden sich doch sicherlich interessenten.
Nun befindet sie sich -laut tagebuch -  auf einer kreuz- und querfahrt, die jedoch auch mal ein ende hat.
Bei dieser summe, sollte eine besichtigung durchgeführt werden - man kauft ja keine katze im sack - in eckernförde wäre gut, da ich mich auch für ein schiff interessiere.


----------



## monstachief (24. August 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

hm, die janus ist ein bisschen wie die katze im sack...und der teufel ein eichhörnchen. gaaaanz genau ansehen.


----------



## jo2007 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Ich wurde auch letztes Jahr von dem Herrn Smolka geprellt! Viel Erfolg werden wir wohl alle nicht haben...mein Anwalt macht mir wenig Hoffnung! Und dem schlechten Geld noch gutes hinterher werfen macht mich langsam auch mürbe!


----------



## Schlosserhans (18. September 2008)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Moin moin geprellte Angelfreunde!
Schreibe heut zum ersten Mal. Kann es kaum fassen was hier los ist. Hatte gemeinsam mit stickel und weiteren 9 Angelkollegen den Pott vom 25.5.08 für eine 4-Tagesreise gebucht. Wir haben 
pro Nase 300 Eus angezahlt und wurden ebenfalls kräftig verarscht. Bin seit der *nicht* angetretenen Fahrt dabei dieses unangenehme Thema zu verdrängen. Für mich persöhnlich noch wesentlich schlimmer ist, daß wir Wolfgang ein Jahr zuvor auf unserem ersten Angeltörn  der Janus, als einen sehr netten, angagierten Menschen kennegelernt haben. Wir haben ihm unser Vertrauen entgegen gebracht und dann so!! Auch wir haben nach div. Anläufen verschiedenster Varianten kein Geld erstattet bekommen. Was können wir gemeinsam unternehmen ? Von Sammelklage war die Rede, läuft in der Richtung schon etwas? Über Tipps ,Anregungen und konkrete Hinweise würde ich mich sher freuen.


----------



## Hobbyangler-JK (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mitfahrer Zum Gelben Riff gesucht*

Ein Hallo allen Boardern und noch ein vorallem gesundes aber  auch erfolgreiches neues Jahr !

Gibt es denn von den Geprellten der AJ etwas Neues, vieleicht sogar erfreuliches ???

Leider kann ich nur negatives aufweisen. 
Von meiner Anwaltskanzlei wurde mir signalisiert, dass es so gut wie keine Erfolgsaussichten gibt  und empfohlen den Vorgang abzuschließen.  Nunja, das Geld scheint wohl verloren und mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig den Verlust als Lehrgeld zu betrachten und die entsprechenden Lehren daraus zu ziehen.  Den Betrügern wünsche ich ja nichts schlechtes, sollten sie aber mit ihrem Kahn und dem ergaunertem Geld im Meer versinken wird mir das Wort und Gefühl von Trauer wohl sehr fremd sein. 

Den Geprellten aber auch allen anderen ehrlichen Petrijüngern  wünsche ich nun allzeit ein kräftiges 
Petri Heil #h
JK


----------

